# Whats the big deal with digital?



## bejohnst (May 11, 2007)

Hey guys,

So I've been wondering if its time to upgrade my ballast since it decided to crap out on me at the end of this grow. What advantages does a digatal ballast offer? I already have switchable MH or HPS and I can keep the ballast far away from the grow room so is it worth it?


----------



## Bubby (May 11, 2007)

With digital ballast: 
Smaller and lighter
Less power is used
Less heat is produced
No humming noise
Increased lamp life (google won't find me any explanations for why it's increased.. anyone?)


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

probably has something to do with it being more efficient in using the power.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely silent

no vibration or noise of any kind.... no walls vibrating when you turn it on

Test data has shown that a 600 watt digital ballast produces only 5% less usable light than a 1000 watt "core and coil" ballast. It even uses less electricity than the old style "core and coil" 600 watt ballast.

Using your same 600 watt bulb and the new digital ballast you get much higher (20%-30%) light output. More light equals more yield. You pay a little more for a digital ballast but with the same performance throughout the life of the ballast (as opposed to core and coil getting noisier and with worsening performance over time) you can save the extra initial outlay, over and over and over again

Small compact design. 

Fast start up. 

Produces less heat. 

Cut-off circuitry. 

Efficient. 

NO FANS. 

Longer bulb life. 

Broader light spectrum. 

More Lumens. 

Fully interchangeable


----------



## LURD (May 14, 2007)

Hello All,

     Yes, they always tell you the good things, and NEVER the bad.
     The "digital" ballast asemblies, are better in some ways. But did they tell you that they use components that "burnout" esaly, or did they tell you that the "switching power supplies that they use put out high amounts of RF, that can mess up your neighbor's radio, TV, or really play havok with their digital dimmers? They can be esally found using a shortwave reciever in some cop's car driving down your street!

     NO digital ballasts for me!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2007)

LURD said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Yes, they always tell you the good things, and NEVER the bad.
> The "digital" ballast asemblies, are better in some ways. But did they tell you that they use components that "burnout" esaly, or did they tell you that the "switching power supplies that they use put out high amounts of RF, that can mess up your neighbor's radio, TV, or really play havok with their digital dimmers? They can be esally found using a shortwave reciever in some cop's car driving down your street!


 
I'd love to read some of the data that you found that supports this.

Could you direct me to it?


----------



## T-Bone (May 14, 2007)

even if those ballasts did do this, a few pieces of galvanized steel would act as great RF shields.  i'pm not saying that digital is great cause to be honest, i have no isea what the diff. is, but when it comes to electronics, i know about RF and EMP, and thinngs such as squirle cages can do wonders to most.  this is just a helpful hint to anyone running digital in case this is correct, again i have no idea about these ballast or have seen the electronics, but hopefully this help people from getting busted.
~T-Bone


----------



## LURD (May 15, 2007)

Hello All,

     As far as producing the data on "digital" ballasts, I'm sorry that I have to prove everything, to the the cops, to the people that do drug tests, etc.

     You can make standard ballasts quiet! Get the older ones, or the industrial ballasts. It just may cost you alittle more money. I was an industrial electrian for many years.

     As far as your nieghbors go, DON'T belive me! But tell me that your nieghbor"s lights flashing one night, won't get them thinking about the cause.

     To the person that knows RF, how are you going to put shielding around the cord, or lamp? The cord may be esay, but what about the lamp? NO digital ballasts for me!

     Look up ALL the data you want, from your prison cell!

LATER,

LURD


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 15, 2007)

As far as producing the data on "digital" ballasts, I'm sorry that I have to prove everything, to the the cops, to the people that do drug tests, etc.

Hey Lurd, you don't have to prove anything. Everyone is surely welcome to their own opinions. No one has gotten rude or anything with you.

I'm certainly not attacking you in any way, however, you've made quite a few claims here about the digital ballasts that I believe are generalized and simply not true in some cases. It's true that some manufacturers do sell digital ballasts that cause an RF problem. However, companies such as Lumatek use a RF Shielded Output Cord that have less than a minimal RF interference at less than 5 ft if properly connected. As for picking it up from a scanner, again, true in some cases, but not all. With digital ballasts, you get what you pay for in most cases. I live near a manufacturing facility that has more than ten thousand of these ballasts covering an area of two square miles. There is no problem with them causing any interference with the neighboring houses. Believe me, if the houses had a problem with them, I would have heard about it.

You can make standard ballasts quiet! Get the older ones, or the industrial ballasts. It just may cost you alittle more money. I was an industrial electrian for many years.

The advantages of the superior E-ballasts are many. Better light output, longer bulb life, almost no bulb degradation in light output, less heat, more efficient power usage...the list goes on.

It's true that there are some electronic ballasts, (this is not the same as an E-ballast), that do not have all these advantages and you're perfectly correct in what you say about them. It's a matter of buying the top quality as with all items.

As far as your nieghbors go, DON'T belive me! But tell me that your nieghbor"s lights flashing one night, won't get them thinking about the cause.

To the person that knows RF, how are you going to put shielding around the cord, or lamp? The cord may be esay, but what about the lamp? NO digital ballasts for me!

I've never heard of any problem with RF from any HID bulb that would cause any concern. Tell me about this part of the problem, would you?

Look up ALL the data you want, from your prison cell!

I think perhaps you've gotten upset for no reason man. I'm not challenging your knowledge, I just think you're speaking generically, not specifically.

Let's cool down and discuss the issue, not argue or get upset.


----------

